# Anyone experienced the new 2013 Rol wheels?? The Volant or SL?



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi..looking for some input or experiences on the new 2013 Rol Volants or SL? How are the Hubs? I believe the new rims are the wider Kinlins.

Thanks


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought a set of Race SLs and installed the cassette and tires, but I haven't ridden them yet because it keeps snowing a foot every week or so.

They seem high quality, but I can't say much until I ride 'em.


----------



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

Alegerlotz....hope the snow stops. Please let me know what you think of them when you get a chance to ride. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## ericusta (Jul 20, 2012)

Just put them on my madone 5.2 and went for a ride last week. Great wheels, nice roll much better then the stock Bontragers


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

johydm said:


> Alegerlotz....hope the snow stops. Please let me know what you think of them when you get a chance to ride. Thank you for the reply.


Will do. I'm very anxious to get out on the road with them!


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

I rode them yesterday on my first road ride of the season. 

They are 735 grams lighter than the oem bontragers (including tires, cassette, skewers) and that is very apparent when riding them.

The hubs are really smooth and the when you lift the bike and spin the wheels with your hand they spin longer than the old ones with no visible runout at the brake shoes.

The only potential downside, which i don't mind, is that the freehub is loud when coasting. 

If you're still trying to decide... buy 'em, I think you'll like 'em!


----------



## zindog (Oct 13, 2010)

I put 70 miles on the ROl SL wheels, 65 miles of rolling terrain and 5 miles of climbing this past Saturday.These wheels are stiff and spin up fast and roll forever, they also are not affected by crosswinds. If you end up buying these I would recommend running them at 90-95 psi as 100 made them too stiff imo.

They are deinitely built with quality products,sapim cx-ray spokes,DT Swiss Pro lock nipples,japanese EZO cartridge bearings on a 23mm wide rim. That being said you could probably save $150 and get about the same wheel from a custom builder using Kinlin or Blackset rims.

I don't love them as much as my Dura Ace 7850 SL wheels but they are very niceand I don't think you would be disappointed if you plunked down the cash for them.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

zindog said:


> If you end up buying these I would recommend running them at 90-95 psi as 100 made them too stiff imo.


I'm curious, are you running 23mm or 25mm tires?

I'm running Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons in 25mm and I did 80 psi front and 100 psi rear based on the recommendation of this web site - Bicycle tire pressure calculator (using the total bike 45% / 55% option and then reducing the back because it said 80/118 originally and 118 seemed really high to me.)

I'm going to drop them down 5 psi each for my next ride and see how they feel.


----------



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for comments.

I spoke to Sean from Rol for about half an hour about his wheels. He is a straight shooter and knows his stuff, a really nice guy. I may pull the trigger on the D'Huez wheels, Sean was excited about the new rim on the D'Huez. The hubs are new and designed for Rol. The only thing is the price range can also get you a nice custom wheel set.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Picked up a set of D'Huez wheels in October. They are the 2013 23mm wide rims. Big improvement in ride comfort and weight. Run 90 to 95lbs. Over 1000 miles so far without issue. Very pleased.


----------



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

YZ 343:

The D'Huez is what I am thinking to get. How is the rim? I plan to ride some gravel roads and would like to know if they are solid. Have you tried the tubeless option?
thanks


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have not tried tubless option yet. I've done a small amount of gravel roads. The rims are true as can be so far. I'm 165lbs.


----------



## zindog (Oct 13, 2010)

alegerlotz said:


> I'm curious, are you running 23mm or 25mm tires?


I'm running 23mm, I tried the 25mm but like the 23's better.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Just ordered a set of the Race SL last week, shipped Friday. I'm replacing the rather lackluster stock Fulcrum Racing 6 set that came on my Specialized Tarmac.

I was pretty torn between the Race and D'Huez, at 6' 170 lbs I could have bought either set. I sent Rol an email on a Sat a few weeks ago and was not expecting a reply until Mon...to my surprise, I received a response on Sun. Great response time! If their customer service is anything like that, it will be great.

In the email, he told me what I had pretty much guessed, the Race would be better at >20mph and the D'Huez lighter and better climbers. Don't get me wrong, living in a river bed, there plenty of nasty, man eating hills around here and I don't shy from them...but as much as ill take on a cat5 or better climb, I don't want that misery to be my forte.

I figured the Race would work better for now. I opted for the Conti 4000s tires as well for the additional $105.'again, they'll be better than the stock one Specialized chucked on the bike.

Either way, the wheels come in Tue, I have a new Ultegra 11-28 cassette to pop on them and hopefully ill be out on them in a week. Ill post here again once I have time to grind on them a bit.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

The wheels arrived last night...and so far I'm impressed with the fit and finish. I love the minimalist approach. In this world of "LOOK AT ME!!!" Wheels, they are nice and clean. The logo is reflective and really shines in the correct light. Spoke tension seems spot on and they really do spin forever. They come with Ritchey rim "tape" and skewers (which are a bit heavy but really well made and nice looking). I'm sorry to say that I don't yet have a scale so all I can say is my "arm scale" tells me they are plenty light.

Sadly, they forgot to include the Conti 4000s tires I bought which is the main reason I'm posting again right now. I sent them an email around 6 pm and literally, within an hour, I received a phone call. They were insanely apologetic and told me they'll send out the tires via priority mail today.

During the conversation he said he hoped he wasn't holding up a ride or anything to which I replied I wasn't 100% DOA figuring I had the stocker and rather lackluster Fulcrum Racing 6 wheels my Tarmac came with...he let out a humorous groan and apologized that I still had to ride on them...he was an extremely friendly guy.

If their customer service is anything like this in the future and their wheels ride as good as the seem to be built, they have made a lifelong customer of me...


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Well...got the wheels and tubes in today! The folks at ROL were even kind enough to chuck in two free water bottles for my "trouble"...awesome as i am a water bottle junkie.

Got everything mounted and ready to go. Taking the bike in to my LBS to get some adjustments made...and I'm switching from a Tiagra chain to an Ultegra figuring I went with a Ultegra cassette. (I don't have a chain breaker). I'm going to schedule a professional fit too while I'm at it...


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's a pic of them mounted.



I got the bike back yesterday so I only had a short time to ride on them. Dropping almost a lb between a lighter set of wheels, cassette and chain definitely made the bike more "peppy". I need more time and a better ride than the short 2 mile sprint I took last night to really tell but I can say the grip is good and the stiffness of the wheels is apparent. They also spin up quickly...again, this could be from dropping weight, I don't know. The hubs...as is the case with most modern wheels, are pretty stinking loud, I'm going to have to get used to it. The Fulcrum hubs were loud...but I'm sure these are louder. I'm also pretty sure that I won't have to notify as many walkers on the bike trail this year thanks to those puppies. 

I gotta say, I do love the understated look of the wheels...and the logos "pop" when in direct light...makes them look very sharp.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

They look great.

You'll get used to the free hub sound. Besides, how often are you coasting anyway??


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

alegerlotz said:


> They look great.
> 
> You'll get used to the free hub sound. Besides, how often are you coasting anyway??


LOL...yeah, I guess it depends on the ride and the gas in my tank that day.

Anoter note...those Sapim spokes are seriously nice...EXTREMELY thin and aero. I noticed it the first time I looked down the wheel length wise and they nearly disappeared. Pretty impressive considering how tough I've read they are.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

wow.

WOW!!!

It is amazing what a difference these wheels/tires make! Not only do these wheels spin up fast, the hold hold speed like crazy. I went out tonight on a full days work (electrician), a crap nights sleep and still set a PR on not only a cat 5 climb, but picked up an additional +1.5mph average on a personal "short" 10 mile route I save for when I don't have much time. A route I've ridden a ton of times. Again...this was on tired legs too.

The ride is way smoother than the Fulcrum/Specialized tire set I had before...almost unbelievably so.

Time will tell if the quality of longevity is there but so far...I am sold, the difference is HUGE. GREAT WHEELS!


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Typetwelve said:


> wow.
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> ...



I did my first group ride last night and on every downhill coast I had to use my brakes because I was whizzing by the ride leader. These wheels rock!


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

alegerlotz said:


> I did my first group ride last night and on every downhill coast I had to use my brakes because I was whizzing by the ride leader. These wheels rock!



Are you saying your new ROL wheels are out-coasting all of the other wheels in the group?

I would be very interested to hear more about his.

Really.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm stoked to hear about the good report on these wheels. I'm also thinking of picking up some new wheels as well. I've been eyeing the Rol's and Boyds. Thinking of sending out an email or a phone call out to Rol. 

Your bike looks great with the new set up. 

Brandon
Chive On


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I have about 1500 miles on a set of Race SLRs and have nothing but great things to say about them. Well, the bearings wore out rather quickly, but other than that, they have been excellent. I weigh about 240 pounds and ride on gravel quite often, and the wheels are still very true with minimal need for touch up thus far. They roll great smoothly and are very stiff side-to-side. I can't really think of a better wheelset for the money out there, and Sean and his team are great.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

morgan1819 said:


> Are you saying your new ROL wheels are out-coasting all of the other wheels in the group?
> 
> I would be very interested to hear more about his.
> 
> Really.


I'm saying that I seemed to be out coasting the other 2 people on the ride, even side by side. I don't know the reason that this was happening, but I don't think the wheels were holding me back...


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Agreed. I noticed the biggest difference with my Rol wheels were on downhills. Great handling and braking to go along with smoother ride.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I am still waiting to hear back from them. I sent them an email through their website and am hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

pdainsworth said:


> I have about 1500 miles on a set of Race SLRs and have nothing but great things to say about them. Well, the bearings wore out rather quickly, but other than that, they have been excellent. I weigh about 240 pounds and ride on gravel quite often, and the wheels are still very true with minimal need for touch up thus far. They roll great smoothly and are very stiff side-to-side. I can't really think of a better wheelset for the money out there, and Sean and his team are great.


How did you wear out the bearings so quickly?


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Coasting faster than others and bearings wearing out quicker "COULD" mean that the bearing seals are poor. I would like to know if the ride feels smooth after a few 1000 miles. IMO Bearings with no to little grease (or light weight) and poor seals will initially spin forever but they'll die sooner.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

SauronHimself said:


> How did you wear out the bearings so quickly?


No idea. The fronts wore out after fewer than 500 miles. Probably just a fluke. I manage an LBS so pressing in some bearings was no big deal.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have to get me a set of these ROL wheels now!!!

I could definitely use that extra 1.5 mph, and really like the idea of these wheels out-coasting the rest of my buddies.

They must have some kind of magical bearings, that no one else has access to.

Count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

pdainsworth said:


> No idea. The fronts wore out after fewer than 500 miles. Probably just a fluke. I manage an LBS so pressing in some bearings was no big deal.


I know that warranties normally don't cover wear and tear, but at least call Sean Lambert at ROL. He's really good about responding to calls and stands by his product 100%. It's worth a shot.


----------



## J.T.D. (May 8, 2012)

Put my new D'Huez' on yesterday (24/28).
So far had a 15 mile ride home, and 16 miles to work this morning.
I love these wheels! Hit a new downhill speed record on a hill that I ride everyday. Climbs definitely seem easier, without having to shift to easier cogs.


----------



## joe452 (Dec 23, 2012)

bought a set of race slr's in January. Love them they really do seam to roll forever. Have had no problems with them at all.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I've plopped some 800 miles on mine of mixed riding and still love them. They look perfect, are still true and roll smooth as glass.

The only "bad" part of the deal (if you can call it that), was the Conti 4000s tires...not a fan of them in the long run. Swapped to Michelin Pro4 and never looked back. 

Still 100% impressed with the wheels thus far...


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking at a set of race sl. But my lbs offered me the zipps 30 at the same cost, so I'm torn. The zipps are slightly heavier, but a little deeper. Saw you guys talking about coasting and how well the race sl spin. So I looked up wheels on YouTube.

Race sl ~ 2min.





Zipp 30 2+ min

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kI8J3VGNXzM


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

I never understood why spin time vids were used to determine quality of hubs or wheel sets. I could put a really heavy tire and tube on a crappy wheel set where the seals are removed and no grease and it'll spin forever. Doesn't mean it'll ride well. Don't fall for these vids.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

svard75 said:


> I never understood why spin time vids were used to determine quality of hubs or wheel sets. I could put a really heavy tire and tube on a crappy wheel set where the seals are removed and no grease and it'll spin forever. Doesn't mean it'll ride well. Don't fall for these vids.


Yeah...It's pretty pointless, how they roll under load is far more important.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought I'd bump this thread for a bit of a status report...

I know I'm not nearly as aggressive as some here in terms of miles but I've managed to put 1200 on the RACE SL set before swapping them with my winter wheels (stock Fulcrums). I'm extremely pleased to say they are still in perfect shape, both cosmetically and functionally. I rode them mostly on roads...some perfect Tarmac, some crappy tarmac. I even nailed a damn speed bump at 30 mph while in a group ride...they held true (and that was one nasty smack they took).

Either way...extremely pleased with the ROL wheels thus far. 

On a side note, went out with the Fulcrums yesterday...yes, they make a difference. The Fulcrums ride noticeably heavier...clunkier. Funny, the bike is more planted with the Fulcrums...but I write that off to the weight. Where they suffer is notably worse handling, sluggish, "gummy" feel and a harsh ride.

The ROLs will be missed this winter, but I don't want to beat on them with crummy weather conditions.


----------



## bhayes505 (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought a set of Race SLR's in March of 2012...10,000 miles later these wheels are still going strong and I haven't done a thing to them. Highly recommend ROL wheels.


----------



## Suedehead (Oct 23, 2013)

How are those ROL Race SL's treating you? I am seriously considering this as my upgrade to my OEM wheel set.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Suedehead said:


> How are those ROL Race SL's treating you? I am seriously considering this as my upgrade to my OEM wheel set.


Like I've said before...I love them. It is definitely noticeable I've rested them for the coming winter, my bikes completely different without them.


----------



## dmichaels (Oct 27, 2013)

I have over 35,000 miles on a pair of Race SL's and over 22,000 miles on a pair D Huez wheels. The best part of owning ROL Wheels is the customer service. I crashed in the Boulder Park Criterium in Boulder Co. right after I purchased the wheels, so I called Sean Lambert, he had me send them back and he fixed them for free. I was in the process of buying new wheels, so I have been demoing wheels. I thought what the heck and called Sean. He built my custom wheels 7 years ago and offered to rebuild the hubs with new bearings, spokes and new 23mm rim for the fraction of the cost for new wheels. I'm a big fan of Rol Wheels and I Love the Race SL"s more then any wheel I've used in 20 years of racing. I ride 8-10,000 miles per year and have the wheels trued every spring, which is very important.


----------



## dmichaels (Oct 27, 2013)

I sent my old Race SL's back for Sean to rebuild them because he built them 7 years ago with over 30,000 miles. Sean replaced the bearings in the DT 240 hubs and put new wheels and spokes. OMG what a difference and I already have over a thousand miles on the wheels and absolutely Love them. I will be sending back my custom D-huez for ROL to rebuild too. I can't wait to ride them too.


----------

